# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Слинги ТМ Sling.MariMama в Калуге

## Sling.MariMama

*sling.marimama.ru* - всё для слингоношения! 
Доброго времени суток. Я производитель слингов и эргономичных рюкзачков *ТМ SlingMariMama*.
В Вашем славном городе с недавнего времени есть представитель нашем ТМ!!!
Мы занимаемся выпуском слингов, эргономичных рюкзачков, аксесуаров, слингоодежды (в т.ч. и зимней) и пр.

*Все слинги и рюкзачки пошиваются в цеху, с использованием промышленного оборудования, профессиональными швеями.
*

Конструктивные особенности.
 Мягкие подушечки в районе ножек и спинки малыша широкая поясная лямка (скрывает мамин животик, при его наличии) съёмный (либо пришивной) кармашек на поясной лямке страховочная резинка на поясной лямке ВСЕ стропы (ленты) в местах стыковки с рюкзаком закреплены страховочными строчками. двойной фаст-замок на плечевых лямках (регулируется в обе стороны, можно подтягивать как вперёд, так и назад) капюшон-подголовник компактное хранение.

ЛЮБОЙ рюкзачок можно сделать ДВУСТОРОННИМ!!! Вы можете выбрать 2 абсолютно разные и не зависящие друг от друга стороны!

Рюкзачки с прямыми лямками

1362160..jpg

Преимущества:
возможно 4 положения для ношения ребёнка

1361136..jpg 1367280..jpg 1353968..jpg 1352944..jpgспереди, сзади, на бедре.2 варианта ношения лямок параллельно (соединив их с помощью спец. соединительной стропы)и крестом на спине.на боку в положении "Хип Сит"
Недостатки:
при ношении лямок параллельно, они морщатся(фото выше).при ношении ребёнка за спиной, лямки не эстетично выглядят спереди.при ношении ребёнка с перекрещенными лямками на спине основная нагрузка ложится на 1 точку (то место где перекрещиваются лямки)

Рюкзачки с анатомическими лямками

1359088..jpg

Преимущества:
более равномерно распределяется вес.плотно прилегают к телу, незаметны под курткой.очень удобно носить на спине, спереди лямки смотрятся красиво.

Недостатки:
возможно только 3 положения для ношения ребёнка:спереди, сзади, в положении на боку "Хип Сит"

Если внимательно просмотреть преимущества и недостатки рюкзаков разного типа, то можно сделать следующий вывод:
Если вы собираетесь носить ребёнка только спереди и сзади, и ребёнок у вас тяжеловесный то вам лучше всего подойдёт рюкзак с анатомическими лямками.
Если вы хотите периодически носить ребёнка спереди и сзади на бедре или со скрещенными лямками, то тогда нужен рюкзак с параллельными лямками.
Так же хочется заметить, что у всех нас есть свои индивидуально-физиологические особенности, по этой причине при возможности необходимо попробовать поносить ребёнка в рюкзаках разного типа, хотя бы минут по 20, тогда вы точно сможете определить какой именно рюкзак подходит именно Вам!

Примечание: В рюкзаке не очень удобно носить ребёнка на бедре, особенно если ребёночек достаточно тяжёлый (более 9-10 кг.), т.к. лямка сползает с плеча на шейную мышцу и шея, и спина мамы быстро устаёт.

Подробные инструкции, а так же более полную информацию вы можете найти у меня на сайте http://sling.marimama.ru/

в комплект входит:
Эргономичный рюкзачокСоединительная стропа для лямокРезинка для фиксации поясной лямки.Съёмный карман на поясной лямке (можно крепить как с одной стороны, так и с другой)Инструкция.

----------


## Sling.MariMama

1346800..jpg 1336560..jpg 1342704..jpg 1340656..jpg 1327344..jpg 1333488..jpg 1334512..jpg 1331440..jpg

Более 40 расцветок...коллекция расцветок постоянно пополняется...

СТОИМОСТЬ:
Рюкзак односторонний
размер стандарт 1500р.
размер МАКСИ 1700р.
Рюкзак двусторонний
размер стандарт 1800р.
размер МАКСИ 2000р.
Рюкзак двусторонний с шарфовой спинкой (шарфовая ткань ТМ "Эстетика")
размер стандарт 1900р.
размер МАКСИ 2100р.

----------


## Sling.MariMama

Дополнительно рекомендую приобрести в комплект аксессуары (самый необходимый это накладки для сосания )

1320176..jpg 1326320..jpg 1323248..jpg 1314032..jpg

----------


## Sling.MariMama

А так же...
*Кормительные бусы и не только от Sweetland* 
Очень нужный и полезный аксессуар, модной слингомамы и не только! Развивает мелкую моторику малыша, можно грызть, сосать, бусы легко стираются в мыльной воде. Отвлекают малыша от щипания маминой груди, помогают сосредоточится во время кормления (когда вокруг много отвлекающих факторов). Кормительные бусы выполнены из отшлифованных можжевеловых бусин (Эфирное масло, входящее в состав можжевельника, используется для терапии слабой формы перистальтики кишечника. Так же это отличный антисептик. Сохраняет очень долго свой приятный лесной аромат.) Обвязаны бусины 100% хлопком. Ручная работа. Стоимость от 350 !!! Любые цветовые и фактурные решения...

335070..jpg 405751..jpg 1301917.jpg 1180115.jpg 568751..jpg 589286..jpg 1307390.jpg 489194..jpg

Всю коллекцию и подробно о ценах можно посмотреть вот ТУТ

----------


## Lena

Привет девочки, я являюсь представителем ТМ Sling.MariMama в Калуге, предлагаю вашему вниманию удобную слинг-одежду, слинги и рюкзачки.Мой контактный телефон : 8-910-600-15-65, адрес электронной почты lena.fenina@inbox.ru. Отвечу по любым интересующим вопросам!!!!

Задавать вопросы можно в этой теме.

----------


## Lena

так же можно просмотреть ассортимент тут http://wg224.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jse...rMain&tkn=4291, в моих фотоальбомах

----------


## Lena

Девочки на след.неделе оформляю заказ-ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ!!

----------


## Lena

Появился новый ассортимент рюкзачков и аксессуаров!!

----------


## Sling.MariMama



----------

